# just curious... on political views outside US



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

If you live outside US... what are your thots? I know you cant vote... but you can see things in a different perspective due to the fact that you are outside of US.

whats your opinion?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Made into a poll.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

gee, I wonder how this will go


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i'd go for....mmmm. I don't really know enough about each guy, bush is anti-nature, apparently kerrys an ass. Give a very brief UNBIASED description.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> i'd go for....mmmm. I don't really know enough about each guy, bush is anti-nature, apparently kerrys an ass. Give a very brief UNBIASED description.


 This Website will tell you everything you need to know

thank you


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Bush is a complete moron, Kerry has as much charisma as a worn sports sock, so next time please have something better to choose from: if this is the finest the US has to offer, oh my...









But to answer the question: anything is better than Bush - I truely believe Dubya's a serious danger for this planet its stability and future, so basically I don't care whoever is going to replace him: as long as Bush and his Republicans are replaced, I'm cool with it.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I'd rather Saddam run the US than Bush


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> I'd rather Saddam run the US than Bush


 Stay in Canada.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I'll stay in Canada, you stay on the couch all day like you seem to be doing and we'll both be happy


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> I'll stay in Canada, you stay on the couch all day like you seem to be doing and we'll both be happy


 Nice come back


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

ALL americans MUST VOTE null... this is international only!!!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > i'd go for....mmmm. I don't really know enough about each guy, bush is anti-nature, apparently kerrys an ass. Give a very brief UNBIASED description.
> ...


 I like that one...









I disagree but... I like it...


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> This Website will tell you everything you need to know
> 
> thank you


 Yeah.....If you were a mindless idiot........


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

seharebo said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > This Website will tell you everything you need to know
> ...


 which is why I recommend it to the libs..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I would like to hear more from ints. because I believe that their media is non-biased compared to our 100% republican media...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I would like to hear more from ints. because I believe that their media is non-biased compared to our 100% republican media...


 are you on crack ? 100 % republican media


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

After watching the debate last night , Kerry


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to hear more from ints. because I believe that their media is non-biased compared to our 100% republican media...
> ...


 I'd say our media is well over 85% republican..that all you here is anti kerry crap...every radio and tv station..


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> ...


 yeah right..

especially CBS ...

especially Dan Rather


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 Yeah thats about the dems only place to go...msnbc is prob 55% democrat..but pretty much everything els eis republican..ou family are republicans but we hate bush..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

the truth is american media is censored or biased... but int media are just observers... they may get a better picture than we do...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> the truth is american media is censored or biased... but int media are just observers... they may get a better picture than we do...










well don't worry, you'll get much better media in Canada, where you'll be moving to after Bush wins, like you said


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Kerry will win ... that is all there is to it... bush cannot even debate kerry...

how can he run a country... no wonder our economy is horrible and we are in a war...


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i was really hoping someone could help me, i feel like such an idiot becuase there are so many posts about bush and kerry, and i don't even open them becuase i know it won't make sense to me.

What does bush want to do, what does kerry want to do. thats all i need to know


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Kerry will win ... that is all there is to it... bush cannot even debate kerry...


 Good one









Hey did you hear 53 % in Florida favor Bush to Kerry's 42%

not gonna be a recount this time, buddy


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I would like to hear more from ints. because I believe that their media is non-biased compared to our 100% republican media...


 I believe our media is much more accurate than the American but nonetheless still extremely biased. The only media source I really respect is the BBC


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I would like to hear more from ints. because I believe that their media is non-biased compared to our 100% republican media...


Thats seriously some funny sh*t!









The only media channel that has republican views is Fox! Even then, they have libs on that channel!

My newspaper [San Jose Mercury News], pure liberal media. What was on the front page the other day "Will He Draft Your Child" as if Bush is gonna institute the draft. Yet the paper would make you lead to believe so.








Republican media, my @$$.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

i kno alot of ppl and i dont kno one canadian who thinks bush will do well for the world,

so kerry,


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Our very own garybusey whos Canadian supports Bush!

_I know I can't vote, But GO BUSH!!!!!! Kerry is an IDIOT. Wake up Kerry supporters.... _


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Kerry will win ... that is all there is to it... bush cannot even debate kerry...
> 
> how can he run a country... no wonder our economy is horrible and we are in a war...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Kerry will win ... that is all there is to it... bush cannot even debate kerry...
> 
> how can he run a country... no wonder our economy is horrible and we are in a war...


 Our economy is horrible huh?! I love how your statements never hold water.

If you want to talk about horrible economies go to third world countries and then tell me how bad our economy is.

Our economy took a dive, yes! But I wouldnt classify it as horrible. How does that make it Bush's fault?! People automatically assume that if the economy is great during a President's term, then oh he must have known what to do with our economy! What people fail to realize is after war the economy booms. IE: WW2. Look at Germany now. Another example, Gulf War lead by Bush Sr. Then who gets the glory, Clinton. Now were at war. But you look at the job figures from 2002 til now...and youll see jobs have increased tremendously. Our economy is starting to pick up its feet again.

You guys do realize that Kerry voted to cut the funding of the FBI by 60%, to cut the funding for the CIA by 80%, and cut the funding for the NSA by 80%. But then he voted to increase OUR funding for U.N operations by 800%! Right?!

Yeah, go ahead Kerry pull a Clinton move and destroy our CIA so we get 9/11 all over again!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> i was really hoping someone could help me, i feel like such an idiot becuase there are so many posts about bush and kerry, and i don't even open them becuase i know it won't make sense to me.
> 
> What does bush want to do, what does kerry want to do. thats all i need to know


 bush wants to ignore north korea and irans nuclear threats and capability and rely on china to deal with n.korea, he's cut the budget on our educational system, is against studies on global warming and how to better our planet, hes also against stem cell research which could possably uncover a cure for cancer/aids and other fatal diseases but hes all for going to mars, in the next 4 years the way our economy is going he would like to eliminate the middle class so thier will be only the poor who he obviously doesn't give a sh*t about and the rich who hes more concerned with. he doesn't have a problem spending 200 billion on a war but he has a problem with investing into a decent health care plan.

kerry wants to immediatley and at least address and negotiate n.koreas and irans nuclear intent..he disagrees of everything above, besides the war on iraq, which i disagree with both of them but i by far trust kerry more to handle it so that all parties are satisfied,and the united states as a whole can get some self respect back. not includeing he disagrees with ignoreing our allies views, turn our back on them, but then later ask them to clean up the mess that was made ect. ect.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to hear more from ints. because I believe that their media is non-biased compared to our 100% republican media...
> ...


He must be. Our republican media goes around all the time telling people to obey Jesus, stopping porn, banning all drugs, strip clubs, MTV, CNN, and so on.

Everyone keep the crack anyway from Rigor.:laugh:


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

bring it miss natt,







I've felt your dirty looks on this subject for a while now





















actually i have to shower and eat but ill be back


----------



## sourbugs (Aug 10, 2004)

:nod: make me president!


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> I'll stay in Canada, you stay on the couch all day like you seem to be doing and we'll both be happy


move to n. korea or iran then. Also, name one station that is republican besides fox? I already can state cbs and abc as leftwing. Kerry wants to have a multi-lateral front againist iraq....but he wants bilateral talks w/ n.korea? Espeically when china is in a 5 country peace conference? WTF does that mean? China has a lot of leverage. I see another flipflop there.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

diddye said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > I'll stay in Canada, you stay on the couch all day like you seem to be doing and we'll both be happy
> ...


 he has no intention to disrupt thier 5 way there, but he does want to have a partake in it, which as one of the most powerful countries in the world shuld be our responsability, especially when we're the ones that provoked them to take up arms
yu think north korea put thier plants back in operation because of china???...no they are annying up for us, because over all bush has a problem with communications, hed rather point the finger/piss people off, and then ignore them
untill we need them,and why not a better time when we have our hands full with little ol iraq, and a multilateral front is what we need in iraq, but how do we expect to gain support from our strongest allies when we sh*t on them.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

are you or have you even followed koreas relationship w/ china? if so, you would kow china is n.koreas biggest ally. They keep their country running and w/o their energy,they have nothing. Second, its painfully obvious for those who watched the debate last night. The speaker said "i want to make this clear for our viewers...the president wants multilateral talks w/ n.korea and the challenger wants bilateral talks. is this correct?" Kerry said he wants to have direct talks w/ korea to force them to lay down. The only reason they are "annying" is b/c we stopped giving them aid and started sanctions. During clintons admin, there was an agreement to stop nuclear development in return for aid. When georgie leanred they were lying, they stopped aid. Kim in return started his threats and the rest is history. BTW, which countries are you talking about liquid when we need other allies? France? Russia? Germany? Good luck.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Dumb sh*t about what Kerry said about NKorea, Bush IMO has the upperhand in that department, and many other departments.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Liquid said:


> not includeing he disagrees with ignoreing our allies views, turn our back on them, but then later ask them to clean up the mess that was made ect. ect.


Good ahead and disrespect U.K, Poland, Italy, and Australia. Just because Germany which was the cause of the worlds problems not so long ago, and France. Do I really need to say anything about France ? No.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

heres another note....mrs heinz is actively lobbying for the party in australia who, when elected will immediately withdraw from iraq. How will this bring allies into iraq?


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to hear more from ints. because I believe that their media is non-biased compared to our 100% republican media...
> ...


 BUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLSSSHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT!

That all you hear is anti kerry crap, almost every channel..have you turned on the tv lately?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

You people are really funny with this anti-kerry media Bullshit.


----------



## sourbugs (Aug 10, 2004)

I thought this was supposed to be on political views outside the us, and all I see are american flags under most of the avatars.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Probally because most outside the Usa don't really care. I dont see the Usa shoving a nuke up Europes ass, so why would they care?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> ...


 Check where you live









Your local media will reflect the general publics view. Im talking about big news media corporations.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

can we have the US votes deleted from this poll?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

User said:


> Probally because most outside the Usa don't really care. I dont see the Usa shoving a nuke up Europes ass, so why would they care?


I'd like to add, its good to see how Europeans/Canadians/Asians ect try to act and be-like Americans during the elections, its like their trying to fit in. When in return Americans dont give a sh*t about whos elected in Europe, Canada, or Asia.


----------



## sourbugs (Aug 10, 2004)

> I'd like to add, its good to see how Europeans/Canadians/Asians ect try to act and be-like Americans during the elections, its like their trying to fit in. When in return Americans dont give a sh*t about whos elected in Europe, Canada, or Asia.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Take it how you see it. But why do you all do it ? I'm mostly talking about mainland europe (france, germany, netherlands) make such a big deal about U.S elections? Same goes for Canadians, why?

I don't see Americans doing the same thing to Europe or Canada.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

User said:


> Take it how you see it. But why do you all do it ? I'm mostly talking about mainland europe (france, germany, netherlands) make such a big deal about U.S elections? Same goes for Canadians, why?
> 
> I don't see Americans doing the same thing to Europe or Canada.


 Because were the only super power [which is changing] and we greatly influence the rest of the world, both positively and negitively, with our actions overseas.

So for them knowing who becomes President is a big deal.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

True, I understand that. But just because we're the only superpower doesn't mean our election is anymore important than China or Russia. Russia could destory us if they wanted to and destory Europe too, but in the process they will destory themselves. If you look at whats happening with democracy in Russia, well then most reasonable people will see their much more unstable than this false imperialist America the media has cooked up.

What goes on in Russia and China since their going strong, should has be looked at with great importance by Europe, Canada, Japan, ect. I don't want to come off as a heel, I'm just trying to point out a few things.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

winkyee said:


> can we have the US votes deleted from this poll?


 seriuosly... ADMINS... PLEASE REMOVE US VOTES FROM THE POLL... if possible...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

User said:


> True, I understand that. But just because we're the only superpower doesn't mean our election is anymore important than China or Russia. Russia could destory us if they wanted to and destory Europe too, but in the process they will destory themselves. If you look at whats happening with democracy in Russia, well then most reasonable people will see their much more unstable than this false imperialist America the media has cooked up.
> 
> What goes on in Russia and China since their going strong, should has be looked at with great importance by Europe, Canada, Japan, ect. I don't want to come off as a heel, I'm just trying to point out a few things.


 china isnt run by a single person... its run by a group... mostly...

that is why we never hear from them... it is more run like a business...

one of which is flourishing... i think their government is on the right path...!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> winkyee said:
> 
> 
> > can we have the US votes deleted from this poll?
> ...


 That would get rid of all your Kerry votes


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

winkyee said:


> can we have the US votes deleted from this poll?


 I guess Bush and his henchmen not only mess with elections, but also with webpolls...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

If any of you had seen the news recently, you'd also know that a lot of the Americans that are over seas are registering to vote mainly for this election. Some hadn't voted in over 30 years, but they're getting ready for the Bush/Kerry election, because they want their voices heard. They said that this will bring in something like a few thousand votes.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

damn! 50/50


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > True, I understand that. But just because we're the only superpower doesn't mean our election is anymore important than China or Russia. Russia could destory us if they wanted to and destory Europe too, but in the process they will destory themselves. If you look at whats happening with democracy in Russia, well then most reasonable people will see their much more unstable than this false imperialist America the media has cooked up.
> ...


 no, its because the chinese dont believe meddling in other peoples affairs....its cultural.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

User said:


> True, I understand that. But just because we're the only superpower doesn't mean our election is anymore important than China or Russia.


 How undeveloped your understanding of the world outside the US must be.

Here you go, in one sentence;

Our economy is driven by your economy moreso than any direction actions our government can take.

Congrats, you just learned something which you should be able to remember if you can get past your Republican mindset of "the only thing that matters in the world is who is f*cking who millitarily". Hell, in the rest of the world we actually care about issues other than who we're going to get in a war with next, that's more an American obsession than anything else.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

diddye said:


> move to n. korea or iran then.


 What the hell does that have to do with anything? Because I don't like your country's administration I should move out of MY country to north korea or Iran?









Why don't you build a time machine and go move to nazi germany


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > True, I understand that. But just because we're the only superpower doesn't mean our election is anymore important than China or Russia.
> ...


And what issues are those? Gay rights? Taking crosses of walls ? Banning the bible as hate speech? Bashing a country you have no control over ? Raising taxes ? Your main issue is how Americans think, something you have no control over either.

If Americans are viewed the way you say (which I'm sure they're in many ways) I don't really care, nor can I help it. Questioning my understanding is so characteristic of someone in a defensive mode, and theres know need to be defensive over a simple question. Unless you find it offensive, which I can help either.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > winkyee said:
> ...


 wish you would be fair...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> ...


 waste of time rigor , your dealing with people who think like bush.


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

What stops an American from voting?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

MistaFishPimp05 said:


> What stops an American from voting?


 when he learns how to read the topic, funny how you and me are the only ones here and one more vote just went to bush, hmmm too bad i nulled my vote...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Liquid said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 Har har! Funny







Learn to take a joke









Im glad you guys would like to think staff is God and we can correct every vote made in a poll







But I hate to burst your bubble, its not possible.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I would like to hear more from ints. because I believe that their media is non-biased compared to our 100% republican media...


 HAHAHAHHAHAH. Okay hold on, let me catch my breath... HAHAHA. Holy sh*t, thanks for the laugh. I am almost ready to take your knowledge of American politics and its relationship with American media seriously...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > move to n. korea or iran then.
> ...


That's the rightwing's way of thinking: you're either in favor of all the stuff Bush pulls, or you're a supporter of radical islam and terrorism. It all started when that Bush-f*ck said "You're either with us, or with the terrorists", and now it's the Republican's standard answer when they have nothing of use to say.

The concept of not thinking in black-and-white, or thinking about matters from more than one perspective, is completely alien to them...









Don't waste your time on it: it's futile... It's easier to unravel the Question of Life, The Universe and Everything Else, than to talk some sense into the right (why are they called "right" anyways: they should be called "wrong"...







)


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > diddye said:
> ...


 Yes I believe you should never turn your cheek to your country. Is there something wrong with that?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


 When you only make matters worse, yes there is something wrong with that...
And sadly, that's exactly the case - your precious war on terror hasn't changed a damn thing - if anything, more people than ever before hate the West in general, and the US in particular, and never before was the gap between the West and the muslim world this big - and we can thank Bush and his clowns for that







(and don't give me that "They started"-crap: the roots of this go back way further...)


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


 So Jonas since you disagree about how we went about all this, what would you suggest have been the better plan?


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

We should have went for Osama..why the f*ck would u go after suddam if suddam had nothing to do with 9/11? Even Bush in the debate said that suddam and 9/11 are not connected..like kerry said, invading iraq after 9/11 is like invading mexico after pearl harbor...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> like kerry said, invading iraq after 9/11 is like invading mexico after pearl harbor...


 So why did Kerry want to invade Iraq ?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > like kerry said, invading iraq after 9/11 is like invading mexico after pearl harbor...
> ...


 I swear these arguments go in circles :laugh:


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Its simple, Bush wanted Oil....so he might have made up that WMD crap to go all guns ablaze into Iraq. And is the US intelligence so weak that they cant get hold of Osama even after 3 years? Bush's pro-war attitude is going to earn him everyone's hate in the world.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

PygoManiac said:


> Its simple, Bush wanted Oil....


 Yeah because Iraq is a top supplier to the US. Damn you just have us all figured out.

/sarcasm

Why dont you do some research before making false accusations.


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> PygoManiac said:
> 
> 
> > Its simple, Bush wanted Oil....
> ...


 Iraq may not be suppying the US with oil. That doesnt prove that bush had no intentions of laying his hands on it. 
So are you trying to say bush had absolutely no intentions of getting their 'Oil'? 
How do you justify prioritizing going to war with Iraq rather than hunting down the person who caused us a tragedy called 9/11??


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

PygoManiac said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > PygoManiac said:
> ...


 Yes Im saying Bush had no intentions of getting their oil. Anyone who thinks so obviously hasnt been paying attention to our involvement in the middle east in the last 20 or so years.

You act like we went straight to Iraq after 9/11 and never looked for Bin Laden. Better go check your headlines for 2001/2002 and even parts of 2003.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

PygoManiac said:


> Its simple, Bush wanted Oil....so he might have made up that WMD crap to go all guns ablaze into Iraq. And is the US intelligence so weak that they cant get hold of Osama even after 3 years? Bush's pro-war attitude is going to earn him everyone's hate in the world.


 did Kerry and his democrats want oil too ? is that why they wanted to head over there ?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> PygoManiac said:
> 
> 
> > Its simple, Bush wanted Oil....so he might have made up that WMD crap to go all guns ablaze into Iraq. And is the US intelligence so weak that they cant get hold of Osama even after 3 years? Bush's pro-war attitude is going to earn him everyone's hate in the world.
> ...


 I dont think it was a war for anything. I just think we needed to open up a new Hilton up in the middle east. Sounds like a great vacation plan, don't you think? Enough sand and sun, why bother with Waikiki?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

hey man... hawaii kicks ass...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Liquid said:


> MistaFishPimp05 said:
> 
> 
> > What stops an American from voting?
> ...


 WTF is with you MistaFishPimp05???

Its obvious that you voted and you are american...

this is to see people OTHER than americans...

are you blind... * read the topic!! *


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> are you blind... * read the topic!! *


 whats the topic again?

Who hates bush? or is it...
Who hates kerry? or is it...
Which candidate does the media want to flame today?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

topic is INTERNATIONAL votes...!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 No, let's do it the other way around for a change: why don't you tell me why it was such a stroke of genius to invade Iraq, and other than the ousting of Saddam, what good did it actually do?? And how do you see the current policy in Iraq will bring any improvement???
I don't want those pre-regurgitated republican slogans (getting sick of those), I want to hear _your_ own opinions on this: how do you see all this???

I think by now you should know that the US flying solo in Iraq (the rest of the troops in Iraq are basically sidekicks, and no more than that) is my main problem with what's going on: the way the US choose to go to war, and the way it conducted it (basically without any intelligent plan or even insight) is what went wrong, and what should have been done differently....


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


 FYI,
Any international operation that goes on is mainly the US. Look at the first gulf war. Yes, other countries were involved, but the world relied on the US to provide the bulk of the intelligence, support, supplies etc. For example, watching the history channel yesterday, in the first gulf war, in the land invasion, the US was almost all of the contigency while france provided some light armour. Anyways, point is, any conflict has the US bear the brunt of the burden. This isn't any different. *im talking about last 20 years or so, dont bring up WWII etc*


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yes, you're right: the US is the world's most powerful nation, so it's inevitable you get a good share of the military pie.
But it _is_ different this time: decisions that affect the entire world should be taken collectively, and not by the most powerful nation, what is what happened - especially if it's on false grounds. The effects of your actions will be felt all over the world, and as in any democratic system, all those affected should have their say too.
Again, it's not that Saddam held the US in a chokehold, and that urgent action was of the essence forthe US to survive: it was basically because some in the White House and Downing Street simply couldn't contain their ambitions (and appear to be incapable of diplomacy), and now the entire world will have to live with the consequences of that: with the good things (like the removal of saddam), but also well as the bad things (the increase und spreading of terrorist actions and organisations) - is it so outrageous or even weird that I'm pretty pissed off and worried about that???


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Well, how have you been affected? Or countries that aren't in iraq effected? The way i see it, only the countries taht are particiapting in iraq are being attacked by terrorists. Why would they attack France? Lets say they do, doesn't that mean that France should be pro-active and join in the stabilization of Iraq? you may be all against this war. Lets assume Bush says the war was the wrong war at the wrong place at the wrong time. Whats done is done. its only responsible and ethical to rebuild the country. Like or hate it judazzz, but we can't let iraq turn into a civil war. Also, people here laugh saying "poland only has 2500 troops". Just like you said, we are the most powerful country and should supply the most. Well then what exactly is the point of those members here? How many people can they contribute if they are so small?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Do you remember Madrid? That's exactly the way it can affect my life, because being governed by a spineless coalition such as the Dutch, that blindly follow the US in an attempt to look good (and important) - the same applied to the Spanish pre-Madrid government, that send troops even though 75% of the population was against it - and who paid the price for that: the relatives and friends of the 200 casualties? That the government was voted out is of irrelevant importance compared to theat tragedy...
If Spain did not send troops, Madrid would never had happened.
And now, the same can happen in Holland or other countries in which a majority is against the war in its present form. So that's how.

You know what? "What's done is done" is exactly the point - Bush jeopardizes the (stability of the) entire world by his escapades, and his irresponsible actions have brought Iraq closer to a civil war than it was ever before - and the irony of it all is that if the White House actually had a plan, it might not have been like this - but now the world pays for it, first and foremost the Iraqi's, then the US, but also the rest of the world. And you want us to be thankful or appreciative for that?
You can say "sh*t happened, now we have to deal with it", but that's too simple: this sh*t could have been avoided if decisions were taken more cautiously and thought over...
I strongly believe that if the path to war was a better-paved one, which included a broader coalition, a descent plan and an involvement of the UN (yeah, laugh about it, go ahead...), there wouldn't have been well over 1000 American deaths and tens of thousands of civilian deaths...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> topic is INTERNATIONAL votes...!


 Really? I couldn't tell between all the "bush did this wrong" and the "americans are wrong because we did this post"....

....for a moment there, i thought the topic was "what did the americans do wrong this time?"


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > topic is INTERNATIONAL votes...!
> ...


 Awww, everybody's always picking on you poor Americans....


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > like kerry said, invading iraq after 9/11 is like invading mexico after pearl harbor...
> ...


 Because Bus lied people into thinking they had WMD


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > aaron07_20 said:
> ...


 Kerry saw the same intelligence reports Bush did


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


 hahahaha
omg..

karen once again makes the dumbest staatement of the entire thread..

wow i almost am in disbelieft at this one

"turn my cheek on my country"

how is voting out a particular party being disloyal to your country..

hell, why dont we just get rid of the 2 term idea and make our presidents into pharoas next


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


 Why dont you take up a class on comprehension and read the f*cking quotes before remarking to understand why I said what I did. Smart ass!


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

i read all the quotes


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

Your comment still makes absolutely no sense :rasp:


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> ProdigalMarine said:
> 
> 
> > Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> ...


 haha, most of these "people" ARE americans.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

diddye said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > ProdigalMarine said:
> ...


What's so "haha" about that ???
I thought this thread was about political views *outside* the US...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> What's so "haha" about that ???
> I thought this thread was about political views *outside* the US...


 Its ok dad........

Its always been about the americans, from 1775 to present day. We're #1! We're the country you'd hate to love.....and vice versa! No worries though, we're still ass-backwards on everything else :laugh:


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

americans love to put their opinion everywhere...









again... this topic is for international peeps...

why do I bother?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> americans love to put their opinion everywhere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 well maybe you should stop posting on here









unless you already consider yourself Canadian


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> americans love to put their opinion everywhere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ya, are you canadian? If you adhere to your own rules, your only post should've been the first one hypocrite.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I meant the voting... and the discussion...

American Vs. international is fine...

but this thread turned into American Vs. American...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I meant the voting... and the discussion...
> 
> American Vs. international is fine...
> 
> but this thread turned into American Vs. American...


 how do you know who's voting ? I myself cast a null vote; I don't think you or I can tell if any americans voted in the poll

as far as the discussions goes, you're as guilty as any of us


----------

